# Advertisment for a sermon series on the Trinity



## Josh Williamson (Mar 22, 2012)

G'day All!

I hope I've posted this in the correct area, if not, could an admin please move it to where it is suppose to go. Thanks.

Anyway, there is a "reformed" baptist church in Sydney, who have their church in a bar, drink beer and other alcohol during the sermon etc. Well, they have just started a new sermon series on the Trinity, and they have decided to use coca-cola for their advertisement. I was wondering what your thoughts are about their advert. 

View attachment 2756


----------



## Edward (Mar 22, 2012)

Josh Williamson said:


> I was wondering what your thoughts are about their advert.



I think the Coca Cola trademark lawyers are likely to fall on them like a ton of bricks. Those guys are smart, tough, and they play hard.

That aside, wouldn't it have made more sense for them to show Coke, Diet Coke and Coke Zero?


----------



## raekwon (Mar 22, 2012)

Why "reformed" and not just reformed?


----------



## Josh Williamson (Mar 22, 2012)

Because I don't believe them to be reformed, thus is why I said "reformed", the church denies many of the beliefs of the reformed faith, even though they claim to be in the reformed tradition. But, I think defining the term "reformed" is best for another thread.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Mar 22, 2012)

Joshua, the Sabbath isn't an issue for them, as they don't have church on Sunday, but rather on Thursday night.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 22, 2012)

I suppose the ad is cute and may be a talking point for some. That said I wouldn't use it. Trademarks aside, it doesn't capture the idea of one God, three persons. Three separate bottles of Coke standing side by side fail to accurately represent the Trinity. 
May the leadership of that church grow in the grace and knowledge of God and that it be reflected in their teaching, discipleship and evangelism.


----------

